# Rocks Turning Green



## fishdude223 (Jan 2, 2012)

Recently the rocks on the bottom of my fish tank have been turning green. What does this mean and is it a problem. Also how can I make it go away?


----------



## Maxillius (Sep 27, 2011)

algea probably so you will need to lower lighting time or just scrub it away 
if you have alot of algea you will need to do lots of water changes while changing lighting time and scrubing away


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Bear in mind that algae is natural and normal. Algae will always appear in the presence of light, as there will be sufficient nutrients in the water. It is impossible to have no algae in an aquarium, and there are many types. Controlling it depends upon plants. If you have live plants, algae can be trouble if it forms on the leaves, so it needs to be kept in check. But without live plants, algae is a good thing, since it is doing what plants would do, using nutrients to produce oxygen. It is up to you how much algae you allow, but light is the controlling factor.


----------

